# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  RRR Radiola - SAKTA

## Vitalii

>> meklēju, nopirkšu  dinamiķus no Radiolas Sakta
     - dinamiķi saucās 5ГД-1 RRZ ( vajag kā minimums 2.gab - vai divas radiolas)
     - Iespējams šāda tipa skaļruņi bij ar citām  RRR radiolu modeļiem.

----------


## JDat

Kas ir dinamiķi? Vai dinamomašīna?   ::   ::  
Ja jau skaļruņi, tad jau skaļruņi.

----------


## Vitalii

> Ja jau skaļruņi, tad jau skaļruņi.


  tīrs papīrnirks un skaļrunis...lai ar tā būtu!

----------


## Didzis

Ko tad taisies būvēt? Vēl ovāls bija 6GD1 no Festivāla. Tas bija daudz jutīgāks un atskaņo labāk apakšējās frekvences.

----------


## Vitalii

- *Vēl ovāls bija 6GD1 no Festivāla*...tas jau būs liels retums un visai padārgs prieks!
       2.vas Radiollas - Festivāls, diezvai izdosies atrast īsākā laika sprīdi...ja ar izdosies - jautājums kādā stāvokl'i būs skaļruņu membrānas (difuzoriņi).
       Iecerēts ir izveidod platjoslas akustikas priekš lampinieka ar patiesi mīkstu skanējumu.

 - bij iespēja salīdzināt Vecās Dāņu akustikas no JBL ar papīra difuzoriem un mūsdienu RRR_GIANT FS-100 akustikām ( skaļruņi Dāņu ar Polyplasta difuzoriem). 
   Papīrnieks ir un paliek papīrnieks, skan ievērojami savādāk salīdzinājumā ar jaunajiem polyplasta dinamiķiem.

----------


## Zigis

Kādu akustisko noformējumu plāno?

----------


## Vitalii

Intereses pēc aplūkoju ko Vācijā līdzīgu tirgo...mains - baisās cenas!
 Rixtīgs KI_NAPs ... skatīt saitu:
http://cgi.ebay.de/2-Stuck-Klangfilm-6- ... 3a5c13a039
http://cgi.ebay.de/Klangfilm-KL-43030-K ... 335e3468e7
http://cgi.ebay.de/2-x-ACR-Holzhorn-Lan ... 3cae5485d4

----------


## Jon

> - *Vēl ovāls bija 6GD1 no Festivāla*...tas jau būs liels retums un visai padārgs prieks!
>        2.vas Radiollas - Festivāls, diezvai izdosies atrast īsākā laika sprīdi


 Iznīcināt tik unikālu radio kā "Festivāls" (tas bija Popova v.n. rūpnīcas t.s. "gulbja dziesma"), lai iegūtu 6GD-1, būtu vienkārši zemiski. Tas pats sakāms par "Rīga-10" skaļruni. Ja vajag wooferi, labāk mest aci uz "Simfonijas" 6GD-2. Tas der slēgtai kastei. "Festivāla" un "Saktas" ovālie ir tipiski "open air". Ja tiešām nopietni taisies kaitēties ar šiem "papīrniekiem", varbūt varu tev izlīdzēt. Šis tas jau vēl kādam ir krājumos.

----------


## Vitalii

> Iznīcināt tik unikālu radio kā "Festivāls" (tas bija Popova v.n. rūpnīcas t.s. "gulbja dziesma"), lai iegūtu 6GD-1, būtu vienkārši zemiski. Tas pats sakāms par "Rīga-10" skaļruni. Ja vajag wooferi, labāk mest aci uz "Simfonijas" 6GD-2. Tas der slēgtai kastei. "Festivāla" un "Saktas" ovālie ir tipiski "open air". Ja tiešām nopietni taisies kaitēties ar šiem "papīrniekiem", varbūt varu tev izlīdzēt. Šis tas jau vēl kādam ir krājumos.


  ::  ... godīgi sakot man ar roka neceltos iznīcināt šadu RRR_VEF sedevru.
   atradu 8GD-2 no MIR-Radiollas. ( sarunāju Mir un Rīga-10 Radiollas restaurācijai...nu mazliet modifikācijai, tikai mazliet ar FM-bloku)
   ar  5GD-1 PPZ veidošu kasti ar skaņas labirintu kauthas līdzīgs šam:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klangfilm-KL-43030-K ... 335e3468e7
   redzēju Fričos melomānu saietā_Izstādē ( iespaids kolosāls ar lampiniekiem)

----------


## Slowmo

Jau gandrīz 7,5K euro uzsolīti :O
Un pie tam vēl bez garantijas, ka strādā: Funktion ist nicht geprüft

----------


## uldisb

Ir 4GD... , liekas no VEF akustiskā agregāta. Plēst skaļruņus no šādiem aparātiem arā nav gudri.
P.S. Ne MIR ne Rīgai nav ukv diapazona, tākā atliek vien donors. MIR no donora skan diezgan interesanti..

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

*Kas* tiem 4GD daudzpunkta vietā, *kāda* kondīcija, *cik* tādu ir un *ko* maksā*?*

----------


## WildGun

... =4. Vai 5 jaunākos modeļos. Baaaaiigi labi pļurņiki, cik atceros.

----------


## Jon

4GD-4 un 4GD-5 ir dažādas lietas. Kopīgs tiem ir tikai 8" štancētais kurvis. Magnēti, difuzori un funkcijas dažādi. Pirmais ir platjoslinieks priekš "VEF-Radio" un "VEF-Rapsodija". Otrs ir "zemais" VEF "akustiskajam agregātam". To taisīja arī "popovene" priekš "Rīga - 101/102". Sākumā ar kernu, vēlāk ar ferīta šeibi.

----------


## Vitalii

> Kādu akustisko noformējumu plāno?


  >> ir padomā akustika ar skaņas labirintu, apmēram kā pievienotajam saitam redzamā bilde ( centrālās akustikas ar ausīm ) 
     ir dažādi varianti un jau gatavi rasējumi.
 ::    noformējums kā vairogs nederēs jo sīcis to ātri sacaurumos obos virzienos.

          - kā piemērs:      
http://www.royaldevice.com/customita3.h ... 20SUBWOOFR
          - daža laba melomāna darba telpa...
http://goodsoundclub.com/Playback/MyPlayback.aspx

----------


## JDat

Tev priekš tā noteikti vajag tieši Saktas skaļruni? NEvar kaut ko medernāku izmantot? Tas tikai interesei. Neesmu specs skandu būvēšanā. Varbūt pamato, kāpēc tieši šos skaļruņus pašbūvētā skandā ar labirintu gribi lietot...   :: 

Edit: Vienīgi kā sākam runāt par šo lietu, stipri aizbraucam prom no tēmas par konkrēto skaļruņu pirkšanu...

----------


## Vitalii

>> vienkāršosim - vajag 5GD-1RRZ  ( vidējā apskaņošanas josla ar labu skaņas spiedienu/Db.) lampu pastiprinātājam.
    - brīvā laikā papētam dažu dinamiķu teh.parametrus (papīrnieki)

http://www.bluesmobil.ru/shikhman/info/speakers.htm

----------


## Jon

Tad jau mēģini atrast 6GD-3. Tas ir vienliels ovāls ar 5GD-1, tik ar "ausīm" un magnētisko ķēdi no 6GD-2. Izstrādāts priekš valdības auto, bet, pateicoties fantastiskai jutībai, cienīts lampinieku trīsjoslu sistēmās kā midrange.

----------


## Vitalii

> Tad jau mēģini atrast 6GD-3


  >> Jautājums, cik reāli ir tos murmuļus sameklēt un vēl pārīti!
     5GD-1 jau tikpat kā rokā...tik vēl drusku jāpiestrādā pie profilakses.
   - 6GD-3 nebūs drusku lielāki pēc izmēra...tad jau vecie aprēķini vairs nederās.

----------


## Slowmo

O johhaidī. Tie Klangfilm pa 20k eiro aizgāja :O
Neslikts ieguvums cilvēkam, kurš šos pagrabā mētājamies atrada un nolēma notirgot.

----------


## Zigis

Interesanti ka Romy kaķa sistēmā (no otrā linka) tas interesantais tonarms ar to lielo bumbu ir made iekš ussr, Lehņickis konstruējis priekš Korveta, izgatavots nelielā eksperimentālā partijā, vēlāk "novienkāršots" sērijai.

Kādu skaņas labirintu? kautkas līdzīgs Transmisijas līnijai vai atpakaļejošam ruporam? laikam neiet kā vajag man ar latviešu terminoloģiju :: 

Atcerējos, nesen Jon mani saveda ar ļoti profesionālu skaļruņu lāpītāju. Tad lūk, viņš taisa skaļruņus no nulles uz Saktas bāzes. viņam ir krājums ar groziem, kuros vēl papildus caurumi izfrēzēti, kolekcija ar pilnīgi jauniem difuzoriem, atlietiem pēdējā brīdī, pirms stanokus aizveda uz lomu. Viņs taisa bez mazās taurītes, ne nu gluži platjoslnnieks, bet ļoti plats vidus, precīzus ciparus neatceros, bet jūtīgs.
Pats bija uztaisījis tumbu ar diviem Simfonijas 6gd2 apakšā, savējo vidū un augšām vēl kaut ko štukoja, eksperimentēja.

----------


## jankus

> Atcerējos, nesen Jon mani saveda ar ļoti profesionālu skaļruņu lāpītāju. Tad lūk, viņš taisa skaļruņus no nulles uz Saktas bāzes. viņam ir krājums ar groziem, kuros vēl papildus caurumi izfrēzēti, kolekcija ar pilnīgi jauniem difuzoriem, atlietiem pēdējā brīdī, pirms stanokus aizveda uz lomu. Viņs taisa bez mazās taurītes, ne nu gluži platjoslnnieks, bet ļoti plats vidus, precīzus ciparus neatceros, bet jūtīgs.
> Pats bija uztaisījis tumbu ar diviem Simfonijas 6gd2 apakšā, savējo vidū un augšām vēl kaut ko štukoja, eksperimentēja.


 Ja tas profesionālais skaļruņu lāpītājs ir vārdā Vladimirs Kargopoļcevs, tad man liekas, esmu arī šo tumbu maketu redzējis un arī dzirdējis.
Vidu skaļrunis tur bija uz 6GD-3 bāzes, ļoti līdzīgs 5GD-1, tikai ar ferīta magnētu (starp citu, tieši tādu pašu kā 6GD-2, jo pašam ir gadījies redzēt 6GD-2 ar 6GD-3 marķējumu uz magnēta). Tumbas bija 135 litri, ja nemaldos. Pīkstulis bija Gradient firmas ribbon tipa pīkstulis. Man liekas, ka varētu būt modelis Gradient GRT 195- vismaz pēc bildes izskatās līdzīgs. Filtrs bija pirmās kārtas. Basu- vidu crossover frekvence bija ap 500Hz, pīkstuļu crossover frekvenci vai nu nepajautāju vai arī neatceros. 
Pavisam nesen biju plānojis arī kaut ko ļoti līdzīgu uztaisīt priekš sevis, tikai ar tilpumu ap 200l un vidu skaļruni 5GD-1 likt virs tumbas nelielā vairogā (open baffle). Tikai tagad nu esmu ticis nu jau pie 4 pāriem 6GD-2, nu un nevaru izdomāt.. Ļoti gribas pamēģināt uztaisīt pāri tumbu no visiem 4 pāriem 6GD-2- tad dabūtu tumbas ar 8 omu pretestību, nepārtinot skaļruņus. Tā nu tagad domāju par tumbām ar dubultotiem skaļruņiem ietekmējoties no, piemēram (lūdzu skatīt postu Nr. 2 :: : http://www.sat-infa.net/forum/index.php ... =174&st=20
Vēl būtu variants skaļruņus likt izobāri- difuzoru pret difuzoru, kā aprakstīts šeit: http://rf.atnn.ru/s4/aud-489.html , bet nu, vismaz pēc atsauksmēm krievu forumos, daudz labāk esot likt vienu aiz otra..
Vai ir kaut kas tamlīdzīgs mēģināts?

----------


## Jon

Vovim kurvju, difuzoru un magnētu skaits ir ierobežots. Vienīgi spoles viņš var satīt cik un kādas vajag. Rūpnīcas spoles ir švakas un brūk nost - ja gribi tos 6GD-2 kārtīgi rūcināt, Vovis tev uztīs spoles arī tā, lai paralēlā slēgumā sanāktu vēlamie 8 omi. Ja telpa maza, un lielām kastēm nav vietas -  var kaitēties ar sapārotajiem wūferiem. Četrus nav vērts likt vienā kastē (zemais gals būs labāks, bet +6 dB nesanāks). Kādreiz pamēģināju tos likt vienu otram pakaļā ar distanceri (paka salīmētu saplākšņa 12" gredzenu) starpā - ar funktieri, lai pie max. ekskursa difuzors priekšējam pa magnētu netrāpītu. Skats - kā parastam 3-joslu skaļrunim ar vienu "zemo". Kāds jūtams efekts jau bija, tik tas notika pirms varāk kā 30 gadiem, kāpēc kastes mēri, zīmējumi un mērījumi (vēl uz Brüel & Kjær pašrakstītāja!) nav saglabājušies. Tāpat nav zināms, kam tie brīnumi šodien kalpo.

Edit: ja vari atļauties lielu kasti, un nostaļģija pēc "tēvzemes" wūferiem nepārvarama, viens 15" 2A-12 pareizā noformējumā būs drošāks un efektīvāks par "Simfonijas" "sešniekiem". 6GD-2 sūtība ir apm. 50 l kaste guļamistabā, lai klausītos Mūziku ar 3-5 W lampu pastiprinātāju...

----------


## jankus

Jā, šobrīd plānoju slēgt tos 6GD-2 pie tranzistoru pastiprinātāja. Tā nu domāju- 4 x 6w = 24w- nebūtu jābaidās, ka kāds nejauši nepagriež to pastiprinātāju pa skaļu, jo tā ir dzirdēts, ka tās spoles netur..
Jā, tam Vova projektam viņš tā arī bija tos 6GD-2 tinis katru skaļruni uz 16 omiem tā, lai paralēli sanāktu tie 8 omi. Nu, neesmu īsti pārliecināts par to spoļu pārtīšanu.. Kā noprotu, tas prieks maksā ap Ls25 par pāri. Sanāk, ka spoļu pārtīšanas izmaksas ir gandrīz vai salīdzināmas ar izmaksām, par kādām var atrast un nopirkt pāri pašu skaļruņu.
Tieši tā arī biju domājis likt vienu skaļruni otram pakaļā, uztaisot tumbai priekšējo sienu biezumā ap 10cm. Kaut arī pašam tie plāni mainās katru otro nedēļu, šobrīd plānoju, ka varētu tādas tumbas ielikt ļoti lielā istabā ~45m2. 
Tā ir, kā Tu, Jon, saki- ieguvums arī - kastes izmērs. No salasītā krievu forumos, sanāca tā, ka vidēji optimāls tilpums priekš viena 6GD-2 ir 100-110 litri. Viena aiz otra sapārotu skaļruņu gadījumā tas tilpums interneta vietnē dotajā piemērā ir ap 60 litriem (ja ir 4 skaļruņi, tātad ~120l). 
Tā kā, sapārojot skaļruņus, skaļruņu qts samazinās, akustiskais noformējums tajā piemērā bija fāzinventors, kuru atkarībā no noskaņojuma varot aizbāzt ciet, iegūstot augstāku, bet ātrāku basu. 
Tad nu vēl ir tāda ideja taisīt 60l basu kastes atsevišķi priekš katra pāra basinieku, katram kanālam basa sekcijai sanāktu vienu virs otra salikt divas 60l kastes. Arī priekš vidējā diapazona skaļruņiem un pīkstuļiem atsevišķu kasti vai vairogu- bīdot vidējo skaļruni/pīkstuli turpu šurpu, panākot labāku fāzējumu.
Jon, tad pēc Tevis sacītā, būtu vērts likt tos skaļruņus vienu otram pakaļā?
He he, kā reiz guļamistabā man šobrīd ir Simfonijas tumbas.  :: 

Jā, par 2A-12 esmu daudz dzirdējis, bet nekad to brīnumu dzīvē neesmu redzējis.  ::  Vai esi mēģinājis tādu atvērtajā kastē?  :: 
Tad vēl gribēju pajautāt vai ir gadījies klausīties skaļruni 25GDN-4 15"? Kā sapratu, tas ir diezgan līdzīgs 2A-9. Tieši šobrīd man viens cilvēks tādu ir iemārketējis. Nu esam sarunājuši, ka pirmdien no viņa nopirkšu. Šobrīd mājai taisās pēdējās 2 istabas. Tā nu esmu ielicis starpsienu no 10x20cm koka brusu karkasa + 4cm mdf plāksnes. Nu tuvākajās dienās domāju to karkasu piebērt ar smiltīm.. Istaba gan ir tikai ~18m2. Nu un ir tāda ideja, ka tos 25GDN-4 skaļruņus varētu tajā sienā iebūvēt. Baida tas, ka istaba varētu būt pa mazu, un arī priekš tāda skaļruņa par mazu.. Atsauksmes krievu forumos par tiem ļoti skopas un diezgan pretrunīgas. Rezonsanses frekvence ~40Hz, darba frekvence, sākot no 60Hz. Daudzi forumos saka, ka tas skaļrunis 200 litru kastē esot ļoti labs priekš midbasa, ne priekš zema basa. Ceru, ka, ievietojot sienā, tas varētu skanēt nedaudz zemāk kā 200l kastē. 
Jon, kā noprotu, Tev ir ļoti liela pieredze un esi dzirdējis daudzus tādus vecos brīnumus. Ko Tu varētu teikt par šo skaļruni?

----------


## Didzis

Savā laikā tiku daudz spelējis uz 6GD2 skaļruniem. Bija tumbas ar četriem skaļruniem un vienu fazgriezeja cairumu. Skaļruni bija slēgti virknē un tad paralēli. Gala rezultātā sanāca 8 omi un kustināju es viņus ar Brig pastiprinataju. Nevienu skaļruni nodedzināt nesanaca. Es gan dzīvē nevienu skaļruni vispār neesmu nokurinājis. Laikam dzirde pārāk laba un momentāli sadzirdu pat mazakos kropļojumus  ::  . Tad vēl esmu lietojis gan paštaisītas, gan arī orģinālās Simfonijas tumbas ar lampu pastiprinatāju uz divām 6П14П kanālā. Skaļrunis ļoti smuki skan, bet tikai uz sava laika mūziku. Priekš mūsdienu mājas kinozāles nederēs, jo "krāniņu" tricinošu basu nedabūsi  un Tic-Tic muzičkai nederēs, jo tur jau "labu skaņu" nosaka basu daudzums  ::  .  Bija man arī paštaisītas tumbas uz 6GD1 Festivāla skaļruņa. Šis skaļrunis ir unikāli jūtīgs un jau riktīgi "bļauj" pie 1W. Kaste bija vaļējā un skanēja smuki, bet nu atkal uz sava laika muzikas. Kad parādijās 8GD1, tad uztaisīju arī tumbas uz šī skaļruņa. 8GD1 jau skan precīzi kā basinieks no AS35 un S90. Man vēl tagad stāv 8GD1 iekš AS35 kastēs. Visu laiku štukoju, ka vajadzētu "atcerēties jaunību" un salikt kādas kastes, jo ir gan pāris 6GD1, pat pilnīgi jauni 6GD2 un 8GD1, bet nav pārliecības, ka paštaisītās tumbas skanēs labāk par profesionālajiem studijas monitoriem, kurus klausos patreiz  ::  .

----------


## jankus

Klausos lielākoties džezu, laikmetīgo mūziku- mūziku, kur ir dzīvie instrumenti. 
Ja ierakstā spēlē kontrabasu, tad labpatīk arī kontrobasu dzirdēt, nevis kontrobasa solo vietā bum bum. Tic-tic mūziku neklausos jau no pamatskolas laikiem. Tā kā tas nudien nesagādā problēmas. 
Kādu pēcpusdienu paspēlējos ar skaņas ģeneratoru. Man sanāca, ka pat uz Simfonijām 003 kastēs ar nelielu apjomu, uz ausi klausoties, basa skaņas spiediens samazinās tikai zemāk par 60Hz gluži tāpat kā, piemēram, S50 vai Phonar Volume 2 un Compact2, kas bija tur pat pa rokai, kaut arī skaitās gan vienām, gan otrām, gan trešām frekvenču atskaņošanas diapazons no 40Hz. Vienīgās, kas uz ausi skanēja jūtami zemāk bija JBL L110 - brīvi līdz 50Hz. Zemāk, visām tumbām, kas ir manā īpašumā, tik un tā stipri jūtams skaņas spiediena kritums. Liekot 6GD-2 vienu aiz otra atbilstoša lieluma kastēs, ceru, ka varētu dabūt zemākus basus, tādā veidā dabūnot basos ar 6GD-2 skaļruņiem basu frekvenču atskaņošanas raksturlīkni līdzīgu kā AS35 vai pat vēl labāku. 
Tas, ka uz AS35 vai citām tumbām basa vietā var dzirdēt Bum Bum, vai tad tas nozīmē, ka tādam tur ir jābūt? Arī klausoties rokmūziku, viszemākais instruments visbiežāk ir basģitāra. Tad nu arī gribās dzirdēt kā skan basģitāra, nevis basģitāras spēles vietā bum bum.. Tas tāds imho par šo jautājumu.
Par 6GD-1 krievu forumos cilvēki ļoti fano. Tik tā laikam tāda ļooti grūti dabūnama lieta mūsu dienās ir.. Neesmu nekad dzīvē redzējis.. Kādi Tavi iespaidi par šo festivāla skaļruni?  ::

----------


## Didzis

Neieteiktu divus 6GD2 likt vienu auz otra. Labāk taisi klasisku kasti  un lai abi skaļruņi kustina paralēli gaisu. 8GD1 vai jaunākos kompresijas skaļrunus nevar salīdzināt ar 6GD2. Skaņa ir savādāka un 6GD2 nekad nevarēs dabūt tādu basu, ka ar 8GD1. Cits jautājums- kurš bass ir pareizāks. Priekš džeza un īstas mūzikas 6GD2 noteikti skanēs labāk.
6GD1 ir ļoti līdzīgs 6GD2 . Skaņa gan tembrāli nedaudz atšķirās, jo 6GD1 "slikti ņem" vidējās frekvences. Ar 6GD2 var pat iztikt bez videjo joslu skaļruna. 6GD1 galvenā priekšrocība ir "{neormālā" jūtība. Es savā "muzejā" parasti uzgriežu Festivāla 1957 gada rāčīnu un tad prasu kāda tam jauda- zem 50W vēl neviens nav devis, bet Festivāls dod labi ja 4W  :: 
Jā, iesaku uztaisīt kādu spektra analizātoru uz skaņukartes bāzes un mazā kondensātoru mikrofona kaut no kādas videokameras. Mērijumi jau nebūs apsolūti precīzi, bet salīdzināt skaļruņus gan varēsi ideāli. Auss tomer ir subjektīva lieta  ::

----------


## jankus

Paldies, Didzi, par ieteikumu! Biju gan ļoti sadedzies par tiem sapārotajiem skaļruņiem. Laikam nāksies ņemt zāģi un izmēģināt salīdzināt gan tādu variantu, gan tādu, lai pēc tam pašam prāts ir mierīgs..
Starp citu, uz papīra skaļruņiem arī tuc tuc mūziku ir diezgan interesanti klausīties. Pirms kāda laiciņa biju uzlicis radio, kur dziedāja Madonna. Ļoti interesanti bija klausīties- var labi dzirdēt, kur vietām piespēlē dabīgie instrumenti- vijoles, kaut kādi pūšamie instrumenti utt. Uz citām tumbām tipa AS35 tādus sīkumus nemaz nedzird, vai arī nekrīt ausīs.. Nu jā, Madonna jau laikam arī nav tas labākais tuc tuc piemērs.. =)
Njā, kondensatoru pie kondensatoru mikrofona Behringer ECM8000 jau esmu ticis. Tik izrādās- ar to viss nepietiek-  jānopērk vai nu vismaz mikrofona priekšpastiprinātājs ar 48V phantom power vai visticamāk jāmeklē ļoti laba skaņu karte, kur tas viss jau ir iekšā.. Laikam jau nāksies patērēties arī priekš tā, jo pēdējā laikā ļoti aizrauj un interesē šīs lietas..

----------


## Didzis

Nu ja jau Tev ir Behringer ECM8000, tad atliek tikai "astei pārkāpt" un savērt priekspastiprinātaju. Tur tak nekā sarežģīta nav. Labu skaņukarti vajadzēs vienalga un ārejo noteikti. Tad principā mērijumi jau būs profesionāli. Cita lieta, ka tiklīdz sāksi mērīt, tā uz visiem HI-ENDistu murgiem sāksi skatities ar smaidu un stipri "filtrēsi" amatieru konstrukcijas internetā, kuru "teicamā skaņa" tiek "mērīta" uz ausi. Tiklīdz skaņu tehnikā sāc izmantot mēraparātus, ta momentāli pārei citā līmenī  ::

----------


## Jon

Tas 25GDN-4  atšķiras no 2A-9 ar štancēto kurvi (pēdējam lietais) un ir varāk uz "širpotreba" pusi. Abi ir aizvakardiena; diez vai vērts ar tiem kaitēties, jo, salīdzinot ar 2A-12, švakāks magnēts un attiecīgi indukcija spraugā.
Par 6GD-1 - tas ir tipisks "open air" produkts (vaļēja radio kaste). Protams, tas perfekti uzvedas attiecīgā kastē ar pasīvās pretestības paneli pakaļā. Tik kur tos dabūt - atšķirībā no "Simfonijas" rūcējiem, tos nesaražoja lielā daudzumā t.s. "remonta partijās" . Pēdējos un vēl "saktiniekus" palaikam uzražoja priekš veikaliem un darbnīcām (par 6,0 un 4,50 rubļiem attiecīgi. Tagad tas sanāktu - pussantīms uz vatu   ::  ). Gan šausmīgā kvalitātē - vekalā pērkot, ar triecienierosmes palīdzību (vienkārši sitot ar plaukstas pamatni pa magnētu   ::  ) iesvārstot rezonansē, varēja dzirdēt visādas pieskaņas. Ignorējot tehnologa prasības, sūdīgi salīmētās spoles maucās nost (Vovis līmē pareizi!   ::  ).
Jau teicu, ka iznīcināt "Festivālu", lai iegūtu skaļruni, ir amorāli - tāds radio jārestaurē muzejam.

----------


## Long

Dažas piebildes no savas pieredzes.
ECM8000 interesants un lēts mikrofons, bet tam mēdz būt samērā liela AFR nevienmērība. Ja būs doma pāriet 100% tikai uz mērīšanu, tad tas jāņem vērā.   ::  
Kā rakstīja kādā žurnālā - vajag gan mērīt, gan klausīties.
Ir tāds hometheatershack.com, tur piereģistrējoties var ielādēt bez maksas programmu, kas veic dažādus akustiskos mērījumus. Tur ir arī daži vārdi par ECM8000. Šī programma ļauj ievadīt korigējošu līkni mikrofonam, ja tāda ir zināma. Priekš ECM8000 tur ir doti vidējie statistiskie rādītāji - datu failā.
Ārējā skaņu karte ar fantomo barošanu arī ir vajadzīga. Atliek vien tam atlicināt kādu budžetu.

Par tiem basiem zem 50Hz - būs šī programma un mikrofons, tad varēsi pavērot kādi pīķi un izkritieni AFR ir konkrētajā telpas punktā. Telpas ietekme zemajās frekvencēs ir milzīga. Cita lieta kādu tas atstāj ietekmi uz mūzikas baudīšanu.

----------


## JDat

Nu ja jau beztēma par EQ un mērīšanu, nesaprotu kāpēc vajag mudrīt. Nopērkam no ELFA/ARGUS apļa diagrammas eletreta kapsulu un priecājamies iespraužot datora MIC ieejā. Jāmeklē pēc datašīta kura der mērījumiem (apskatam līkni). Esmu atradis dažus eksemplārus, kuri ir ar +/- 1 dB nelinearitāti (neliels lēzens pacēlums pie 4 kHz). Nu un? Ar tādu linearitāti tak var mērīt tā pat kā profesionāli akustiķi. Neba kāds tagad ekvalizēs savu sistēmu ar 1 dB precizitāti. Tā ka secinājums: nav obligāti jāpērk mērmikrofoni pa vairākiem simtiem priekš amatieru mērījumiem. Mājas apstākļos pa dažiem latiem un taisnām rokām var izdarīt gandrīz to pašu ko koncertu apskaņošanas speciālisti. Galvenais uztaisīt pateizu korpusu un ja grib pa glauno, tad arī elektroniku, bet tas jau ir cita tēma. 
Tā ka rāžojiet...

Ja kāds grib tad manas kapsulas maksā 5 Ls gabalā. Datašēt nebūs, jo kolēģis lika klusēt par mikrofona nosaukumu un piegādes kanāliem.

PS: Didzis no manis nopirka tādu kapsulu, bet nezinu vai ir licis lietā.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> kolēģis lika klusēt


 Vai tavam priekšniekam nav vajāšanas mānija?

----------


## JDat

> Vai tavam priekšniekam nav vajāšanas mānija?


 Nevis mānija, bet mikrofoni ir viņa darbs un arī bizness. Ja jau viņš teica, ka kapsulas esot labas un neviens nedrīkst zināt modeli, tad tā arī jāpaliek. Pārdot kapsulu vēl var (ar noplēstām iepakojuma kulītes uzlīmēm), bet kas tā par kapsulu, zināt nav brīv. Ja pats atrodi, tad pats esi guru. Ak jā uzlodējot attiecīgu platīti ar 3 tranzistoriem un pasīvajiem elementiem, miķis ienāk 400 Ls kategorijā. Kolēga notirgo pa 150 Ls vietējām ierakstu studijām. Visdārgākā detaļa(s) ir metāla korpuss, kas izvirpots no nerūsējoša tērauda.

Starp citu, dzeltenie draugi arī taisa labas mazās elektreta kapsulas, vienīgi jāmāk atrast īstās. Korpusi un elektronika Ķ;inas draugiem vēl klibo. Pēc kādiem 10 gadiem šie iemācīsies taisīt arī labu elektroniku.

----------


## Didzis

Ja, es tiešām no JDat noandelēju pārīti to kapsulu. Vienu ari piešķīlu pie parastas skaņukartes, bet nu paši zinat, cik labi parametri lētajai kartei. Lai gan viss darbojas un principā var strādāt. Cita lieta, ka man ārejai skaņukartei nav mikrofona ieeja un nav sanācis uzlodēt priekšpastiprinātāju. Mājā, bez speciālas skņu slāpējošas kameras, nevar precīzus mērijumus dabūt, tā kā pēc baigi dārgiem miķiem nav vērts dzīties. Būtībā jau mūziku klausās mājās un jāmēra tai vietā kur klausās. Galvenais jau ir salīdzināt savā starpā dažādus skaļruņus un to var izdarīt ar vienkāršām metodēm. Starp citu, skaņu kameru tīri labi aizstāj ātklāts lauks. Izliek teiksim tumbu uz otrā stāva palodzes, milkrofonu piekar metra attālumā priekšā un močī vaļā. Skaņa jau nekur neatstarojas un mērijumi ir visai precīzi. Protams, tur jāņem vērā gan laika apstākļi, gan blakus faktori. Ja pa ielu pilsētā brauc tramvajs, tad nomerīt būs grūti, bet laukos es ar tādām muļķībām esmu ņēmies. Toreiz jau tas bija baigais čakars, jo nebija ne spektra analizatoru uz datora skaņukartes, ne laba mikrofona un vajadzēja grozīt skaņu ģenerātoru, bet viss sanāca.

----------


## jankus

> Tas 25GDN-4  atšķiras no 2A-9 ar štancēto kurvi (pēdējam lietais) un ir varāk uz "širpotreba" pusi. Abi ir aizvakardiena; diez vai vērts ar tiem kaitēties, jo, salīdzinot ar 2A-12, švakāks magnēts un attiecīgi indukcija spraugā.
> Par 6GD-1 - tas ir tipisks "open air" produkts (vaļēja radio kaste). Protams, tas perfekti uzvedas attiecīgā kastē ar pasīvās pretestības paneli pakaļā. Tik kur tos dabūt - atšķirībā no "Simfonijas" rūcējiem, tos nesaražoja lielā daudzumā t.s. "remonta partijās" . Pēdējos un vēl "saktiniekus" palaikam uzražoja priekš veikaliem un darbnīcām (par 6,0 un 4,50 rubļiem attiecīgi. Tagad tas sanāktu - pussantīms uz vatu   ). Gan šausmīgā kvalitātē - vekalā pērkot, ar triecienierosmes palīdzību (vienkārši sitot ar plaukstas pamatni pa magnētu   ) iesvārstot rezonansē, varēja dzirdēt visādas pieskaņas. Ignorējot tehnologa prasības, sūdīgi salīmētās spoles maucās nost (Vovis līmē pareizi!   ).
> Jau teicu, ka iznīcināt "Festivālu", lai iegūtu skaļruni, ir amorāli - tāds radio jārestaurē muzejam.


 Njā, pēc "spravočņika" sanāk, ka 2A-9 ir gandrīz vai par 5 kg smagāks.
Pa krievu forumiem iekš vegalab.ru 25GDN-4 lamā, toties iekš audioportal.su slavē, tajā pat laikā, noliekot 2A-12.. Oriģionālais 25GDN-4 difuzors esot daudz plānāks par 2A-9 difuzoru. Tāpēc skaņa 25GDN-4 esot detalizētāka un arī bass ātrāks.. (skat: 57.komentāru http://audioportal.su/showthread.php?t=2537&page=3 ) "Spravočņikā" gan izlasu, ka 2A-12 un 25GDN-4 difuzoru svars kā vienam tā otram ir 31g. Par papīra biezumu nekas tajā spravočņikā nav minēts.. Cik sver 2A-12 difuzors, neesmu ātrumā vēl sameklējis.
Nu itkā jau salīgu ar to cilvēku, ka pirmdien satiksimies un es no viņa nopirkšu, jau pirms reģistrēšanās šajā forumā. Par pāri tas cilvēks prasa Ls50. Tālajos ašdesmitajos gados viņš esot tos skaļruņus nopircis galīgi jaunus, nu un tā tie vēl tagad stāvot, jo tumbas tā arī neesot uztaisījis. Komplektā vēl piesolīja galīgi jaunus rezerves difuzorus. 
Ja jau bijām ceturtdien ar viņu norunājuši, ka pirkšu, tad tā arī ir jādara. Ja nepatiks, gan jau pārdodot, ja ne visu, tad vismaz daļu tās naudas gan jau atpakaļ atsitīšu..  ::

----------


## jankus

> Dažas piebildes no savas pieredzes.
> ECM8000 interesants un lēts mikrofons, bet tam mēdz būt samērā liela AFR nevienmērība. Ja būs doma pāriet 100% tikai uz mērīšanu, tad tas jāņem vērā.   
> Par tiem basiem zem 50Hz - būs šī programma un mikrofons, tad varēsi pavērot kādi pīķi un izkritieni AFR ir konkrētajā telpas punktā. Telpas ietekme zemajās frekvencēs ir milzīga. Cita lieta kādu tas atstāj ietekmi uz mūzikas baudīšanu.


 Papētot Behringer ECM8000 EFR, man sanāca, ka tā nevienmērība ir +/- 0.2dB...
Pagooglējot par mikrofoniem, radās tāds priekšstads, ka tas ir visiecīnītākais mikrofons pat profiņu vidū. Tā nu izdomāju, ja jau pat Likwitzlabam šis mikrofons der, tad jau man arī derēs..  :: 
Nolaižoties uz zemes un nedomājot par to, ar cik karātu zeltu jābūt apzeltītiem interkonekta vadiem, vai cik ļoti AFR līkni varētu ietekmēt tas, ka kaimiņiene trīs mājas tālāk, kurai elektrība tiek ņemta no tās pašas tranzistoru būdas, mērīšanas brīdī ieslēdz putekļu sūcēju, laikam man visvairāk interesē, kur par saprātīgu naudu varētu dabūt pienācīgu skaņu karti ar phantom barošanu. Tā kā, ja ir zināma kāda ļoti laba pārbaudīta karte par normālām naudām, ko varētu ieteikt, ļoti par to priecāšos.  ::

----------


## JDat

Vietējā prakse par behringer ir tāda: ja paveicas td var nopirkt labu mērmikrofnu pa 40 Ls, ja nepaveicas... tad nepaveicas. Vienu brīdi bija tā, ka nopērc divus (skaņiekiem priekš apskaņošanas vajag divus, nū stereo ķipa, mērījumiem vienu). Salīdzini un nav vienādi, bļin. Starpība aš 10 dB. Pielec pie mērmikrofona: viens gluds, otrs di***ā. Iemīlots šis mkrofons laikam lētās cenas dēl, bet ne viss, kas ir ar nosaukumu mērmikrofons tiešām arī ir mērmikrofons (tā pat kā kā pa 2 Ls arusā noprikts "profesionāls mikrfons", jo šam redz esot lielais nevis mazais jack onektors  :: ). Pat manis pieminētajai kapsulai ir +1 db pacēlums pie ! 4 kHz aptuveni vienas oktāvas platumā. Nu un? r redzēti daudzi pa kārtu biesmīgāki. Kau vai phonic kabatas mērījumu komplekts ar kuru nevar ne ko darīt. Zinātāji par uz ausi jūt ka tas aparāts rāda/mēra nepareizi. Ja mērmikrofona līkne ir virs +/- 3 dB tad tas vairs nav mērmikrofons. Mūsu industrijā berhinger neiekļaujas mērmikrofonu kategorijā. Protams: ko tu gribēji pa 40 Ls? 

PS: ja jau audiofīli mēra ar berhinger un spriež par zelta vadiem, tad nu var izsecināt viņu zināšanu līmeni.  ::

----------


## jankus

> PS: ja jau audiofīli mēra ar berhinger un spriež par zelta vadiem, tad nu var izsecināt viņu zināšanu līmeni.


 JDat, vai nu Tu mani īsti nesaprati vai arī neprecīzi isteicos, tāpēc pielabošu: 
"Nolaižoties uz zemes un nedomājot par to, ar cik karātu zeltu jābūt apzeltītiem interkonekta vadiem, vai cik ļoti AFR līkni varētu ietekmēt tas, ka kaimiņiene trīs mājas tālāk, kurai elektrība tiek ņemta no tās pašas tranzistoru būdas, mērīšanas brīdī ieslēdz putekļu sūcēju, KĀ ARĪ CIK LIELA NEVIENMĒRĪBA IR BEHRINGER MIKROFONAM.."

Nedaudz uzjautrina tas, ka Tu tā noliec ECM8000 tajā pat laikā visiem mārketējot kaut kādu sūda kapsulu par 5ls. 
Attiecībā par to, ka jūs ar kolēģi cenšaties noklusēt šīs kapsulas izcelsmi, domāju, ka jebkuram normāli domājošam cilvēkam uzreiz ar 90% pārliecību ir skaidrs, ka saitā www.dealextreme.com vai līdzīgā tāda pati kapsula ir nopērkama par dažiem desmitiem USD centu.  ::

----------


## JDat

Nemārķetēju kapsulu, tas ir no praktiskās pieredzes. Pie tam ir mērmikofoni uz kuriem tiešām var nomērīt un salīdzināt (bruel & kjaer, earthworks, NTi). Parpasi pats audio industrijas pārstāvim (tas kurš netrigo behriner) kas ir behriner. Ja runa ir par mērmikrofoniem, tad kā paveicas. Sākumā bija labi, bet ar laiku kvalitāte "nopeldēja par 10 db".  ::

----------


## osscar

ss.lv parādījušās simfonijas pa 20ls...aš pašām niez rokas paķert...tikai baidos, ka mājinieki nesapratīs  ( tā jau skandu baigi daudz + šīs ir lielas)...kā reiz derētu topošajam 5w pastūzim    ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

> ss.lv parādījušās simfonijas pa 20ls...aš pašām niez rokas paķert...tikai baidos, ka mājinieki nesapratīs  ( tā jau skandu baigi daudz + šīs ir lielas)...kā reiz derētu topošajam 5w pastūzim


 Nekas dižs jau no tām kastēm nav ( pašam tādas bija). Vislabāk izņemt no oriģinālajām kastēm 6GD-2 un visu pārējo taisīt no jauna - korpusu vajag taisīt vismaz no 20mm finiera oriģinālās kastes ir "par plānu". Vidus var likt kādu vecu TV platjoslinieku un sakarīkākas augšas. Filtrs protams arī jātaisa no nulles priekš attiecīgajiem skaļruņiem.

----------


## jankus

> ss.lv parādījušās simfonijas pa 20ls...aš pašām niez rokas paķert...tikai baidos, ka mājinieki nesapratīs  ( tā jau skandu baigi daudz + šīs ir lielas)...kā reiz derētu topošajam 5w pastūzim


 Pēc pieredzes varu teikt, ja gribēji paķert, tad uzreiz vajadzēja zvanīt un skriet, jo par tādu cenu uzreiz kāds cits paķers vai arī uzsolīs 3x vairāk.
Ziemā viens tā tirgoja Simfonija 2 tumbas. Bija ielicis cenu Ls25. Piezvanīju kādas padsmit minūtes pēc sludinājuma ielikšanas. Tā kā tās tumbas bija Tukumā, bet es Rīgā, sarunāju, ka nākamajā dienā no rīta aizbraukšu un paņemšu. Pēc kādas pus stundas vecis man zvanīja atpakaļ- saka- viens cits viņam piedāvājot Ls35. Man, tā kā esmu bijis pirmais viņš atdošot par Ls30. Nu un nākamajā rītā vecis man zvanīja, prasīja vai es par 50 latiem esmu ar mieru ņemt. Nu tā kā man jau uz to brīdi bija gan Simfonija 2, gan 003, teicu nē.
Tad vēl viens interneta paziņa ziemā tirgoja arī Simfonija 003. Tādas pašas kā šīs sludinājumā, tik nebija saplēsts audums. Bija ielicis sludinājumu, lai viņam piedāvā cenu. Nu beigās tās Simfonijas aizgāja par Ls90. Pie tam, tā kā tas cilvēks, kas pārdod dzīvo Ventspilī un pircējs Rīgā, tas pircējs esot pārskaitījis viņam uz konta tos 90 latus + vēl samaksājis par kurjera pakalpojumiem. Nopircis dzīvē tās tumbas neapskatoties. Pēc tam esot rakstījis tam manam interneta paziņam par to kā viņam esot paveicies, jo par sviestmaizi esot "tādu" mantu dabūjis, un, ka viņa Monitor audio tagad atpūšoties.  ::

----------


## jankus

> Nekas dižs jau no tām kastēm nav ( pašam tādas bija). Vislabāk izņemt no oriģinālajām kastēm 6GD-2 un visu pārējo taisīt no jauna - korpusu vajag taisīt vismaz no 20mm finiera oriģinālās kastes ir "par plānu". Vidus var likt kādu vecu TV platjoslinieku un sakarīkākas augšas. Filtrs protams arī jātaisa no nulles priekš attiecīgajiem skaļruņiem.


 Jā, pie tam 6GD-2 skaļruņiem, kā jau taisītiem padomju laikā, ļoti lēkā parametri. Citam 6GD-2 skaļrunim optimālais tilpums ir 70 litri, citam jau 300 litri. Nu kopumā, cik paspēju salasīties krievu forumos, kā tādu kompromisa variantu visi mēģina taisīt 100 litru kastes. 
Arī filtri tur ir pirmās kārtas, pie tam ļoti sūdīgi. Drosele tur ir tīta uz serdeņa un kondensatori tur ir elektrolītu. 
Attiecībā par filtriem, cilvēku domas dalās- citi uzskata, ka nekas labāks nevar būt par pirmās kārtas filtriem, citi, ka vajag vismaz 2 kārtas filtrus taisīt. 
Priekš varianta uztaisīt visu no jauna, diezgan interesants man likās www.rsu.edu.ru/~foboss/hi-fi/acoustic/bq_as.pdf
Te gan nedaudz izbrīna tas, ka tas džeks basa crossover frekvenci ir taisījis, man tā sanāca, ap 600-700Hz. Cik zinu, 6GD-2 skaļruni iesaka krossēt maksimums pie 500Hz (ja ir ļoti labi nodemfēta kaste), visbiežāk pat pie 300Hz. Simfonijām tie varētu būt kādi 250Hz, ja nekļūdos.
Ja gribās pamēģināt uztaisīt jaunu filtru, diezgan interesants likās http://cxem.net/sound/dinamics/dinamic9.php
Pašam gan beigās nepacēlās roka izmest ārā Simfonijas kastes. Attiecībā uz tām ir daudzas lietas, ko izdarot arī var iegūt šādu tādu efektu, varbūt ne tik lielu kā uztaisot jaunas kastes no nulles, bet tomēr...  ::

----------


## JDat

Nu sāksies vētra...  :: 
Kāpēc vispār vajag filtrus? Kā zināt uz kādu frekvenci? Kā zināt cik stāvu filtru taisīt? Kas notiek krossovera punktā ar frekvenci? Un kas ar fāzēm? Ja priekšnieks mani būtu paņēmis uz Meyersound kursiem par šīm lietam, tad es varētu ilgi diskutēt un vārīties kā ir pareizi. Šobrīd vari tikai nedaudz atsaukties uz skaņinieku ābeci un pateikt ka profi lieto aktīvās daudzjoslu sistēmas. Tātad krossoveri pirms pastiprinātājiem un uz katru pastiprinātāju tiek padots jau izekvalizēts un  konkrētā joslā sadalīts signāls. Protams viss notiek ar digitāli ar DSP paīdzību. Notiek pilns joslas ekvalizācija tad sadalīžana pa joslām, aizture un katras joslas ekvalzācija. Bonusā katrā joslā vēl savi limiteri. Protams amatieri var pārmest, ka tas ir dārgi un digitāli, bet paskatīsimies uz BOSE skaļruņiem. Šamējiem bija pilnībā analogs filtrs, kas taisīja ekvalizāciju un tad katru joslu pievadīja savam pastiprinātājam un attiecīgi pēc tam uz skaļruni. Kāpēc amatieri par katru cenu būvē pasīvos filtrus skandās, nevis taisa filtrus pirms pastiprinātājiem. Tak pasīvā flltra gadījumā skandas kompleksā pretestība ir mazāka un līdz ar pastiprinātājam jastrādā ar zemāku skandas pretestību. PS: kāda ir 3 joslu skandas kompleksā pretestība, ja LF skaŗunis ir 4 omi, MF skaļrunis ir 4 omi un HF skaļrunis ir 8 omi? Kāpēc jārēķina kompleksā pretestība skandai?

----------


## osscar

J dat - biampings jau sen tiek izmantots - lai  nečakarētu fāzes ar filtriem  ::  Es gan pats savas skandas nekad neesmu testējis bi amping režīmā...kau ir tas iespējams un pastūžu pietiek...jātaisa tad aktīvais krossovers...cik liels no tā visa ieguvums-tas cits jautājums...vismaz skaitītājs griežas  ::

----------


## Jon

> ss.lv parādījušās simfonijas pa 20ls...aš pašām niez rokas paķert...


 Nesaspringsti - tām kastēm trūkumu ir daudz vairāk par iespējamiem labumiem. "Kā stāv" tās der tikai muzejā - lai palielītos ar oriģinālas "Simfonijas" esamību ekspozīcijā. Es uz tām "suni apēdu" teju pirms 40 gadiem. Negribas palagus drukāt, un zēni jau daudz ko pareizi pateica. Ņem vien to "sešnieku", labāku _midrange_ un citu pīkstuli un uztaisi visu konstrukciju pareizi. Pie alus varētu aprunāt   ::  .
P.S. Savus eksemplārus, kurus biju iespējami "izlaizījis" filtru, kastes pastiprināšanas un pakošanas ziņā (lai no ārpuses nekas nebūtu manāms) pirms gadiem septiņiem kādam atdevu par 40 lašiem - drusku žēl bija, bet vieta, vieta, vieta...  ::

----------

